# Frames that take a 210x55 shock



## ttengineer (Jun 7, 2012)

I have some extra parts laying around, one of which is an extra DPX2 in 210x55. 

I’m looking to build an extra trail bike from a frame that will fit the DPX2. 

Does anyone know what bikes other than a Ripmo that will take a 210x55? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greyshrike (Mar 8, 2020)

You can buy a deviate highlander and a GG shredd dogg w/o shocks and take 210x55.


----------



## Big Fil (Nov 5, 2014)

The Yeti SB140 and the SB130LR take that shock size


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

New Stumpy Evo. Previous-gen Stumpy is 210x50, but can take the 55 stroke if memory serves.


----------



## DBDale (Jan 11, 2021)

ttengineer said:


> I have some extra parts laying around, one of which is an extra DPX2 in 210x55.
> 
> I'm looking to build an extra trail bike from a frame that will fit the DPX2.
> 
> ...


New Santa Cruz 5010 v4 works with that size shock. Comes stock with 210x50 but you can up travel to 55mm to make it 143mm rear travel.


----------



## ttengineer (Jun 7, 2012)

Ideally I’d like to pick up something on the used market that has 29” wheels. Preferably 2ish years old. 

I certainly don’t mind up sizing the shock a little either. 

For example, let’s say a bike uses a 200x55 or a 200x50 I don’t think it would hurt the bike all that much. I could also run more sag so it pedals correctly and just use more volume spacers in the can. 

I’m really only doing this for my wife so she can ride green trails with my 3yr son while I go ride harder stuff and then meet back up with them for an easy loop. 

This is a great list so far though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttengineer (Jun 7, 2012)

Blatant said:


> New Stumpy Evo. Previous-gen Stumpy is 210x50, but can take the 55 stroke if memory serves.


Do you know what model years?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

The last-gen sidearm ones, so 2019 and 2020.


----------



## SpinFactor (Jul 30, 2020)

Commencal TR 29 since 2019 I believe fits 210x55

Fairly certain you can change that shock to a 210x50 by cutting the spacer out if needed.


----------



## creightongt (Jan 17, 2021)

The Trek Fuel Ex 2017-2019 comes stock with a 210 x 52.5, however the 210 x 55 totally fits w/o any issues. I replaced the ReAktiv with the 210 x 55 DPx2 and have been really pleased. I got the idea and advice from extensive research on this very site. 
(The 2020 Fuel Ex comes stock with a 210 x 55 since Trek dropped the Full Floater.)


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Yep, forgot the current Fuel


----------



## JUANSELOPEZ91 (Jun 29, 2021)

Blatant said:


> New Stumpy Evo. Previous-gen Stumpy is 210x50, but can take the 55 stroke if memory serves.


hi, I have an stumpy evo 2020 that uses a 210x50 shock, short story, the frame broke the last month, so specialized give a brand new 2021, but the new one uses 210x55.

I was looking around in the internet and it seems the 2021, is not compatible with 210x50 shocks, at least from s2-s6 frame sizes.

question, does anybody knows what shoud I do with specialized, I mean, should they give me a compatible shock too, with the warranty?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Canfield Tilt


----------



## bdreynolds7 (Dec 13, 2019)

Ripmo/Ripmo AF both use 210x55


----------



## Jii (Dec 29, 2004)

Here’s a list I compiled a year ago for the exact same reason:
Deviate Highlander
Forbidden Druid
Commencal Meta TR
Trek Fuel Ex
Nukeproof Reactor
Santa Cruz Ht2 (52.5)
Starling Murmur
GG trail pistol
Orbea Occam
Bird Aether 9
Stumpy Evo


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 2, 2004)

Rocky Mountain 2018-2020 Altitude


----------



## Jii (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh yeah forgot the Rocky Mountain (non BC) Instinct from the list (2018- 2020 55 mm stroke and apparently 2021- 52.5 mm stroke).


----------

